# Long Tail Cast On Written Instructions



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Hope I did this right. Also hope it will help someone.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Some folks will take to your written instructions like a duck to water.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I like being helpful and I write instructions on using some of the software here at work to help the computer illiterates. Very simple, do this then do this, etc. Just something I like doing.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you very much, afoster! I have downloaded and printed your instructions already!


----------



## yelowdog (Feb 4, 2012)

What GREAT visual instructions you have given. Those of us that need that visual help are much appreciative.
Thanks for taking the time to do this. :thumbup:


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

There are also several vidios on utube that help you to see what is going on.


TLL said:


> Thank you very much, afoster! I have downloaded and printed your instructions already!


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks so much for this.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

The Download didn't work for me. Is it possible to put it in a word doc here? I'm very computer illiterate.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

fabiana said:


> The Download didn't work for me. Is it possible to put it in a word doc here? I'm very computer illiterate.


Copied diagrams here:


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Your illistrations are very very good! great job!


cbjlinda said:


> There are also several vidios on utube that help you to see what is going on.
> 
> 
> TLL said:
> ...


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you - I have been knitting for 55 years and never tried the long tail cast on - even when patterns state it should be used. Too set in my own ways I guess....
Maybe I will break down and try it now...
Very clear instructions, thanks


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

fabiana said:


> The Download didn't work for me. Is it possible to put it in a word doc here? I'm very computer illiterate.


If you want to pm me, I'll give you my email address and then I can email you a word document if you prefer it that way.


----------



## souzadi (Mar 21, 2012)

Excellent! Very clear and easy to follow. Thank you for your time and effort.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

afoster said:


> I like being helpful and I write instructions on using some of the software here at work to help the computer illiterates. Very simple, do this then do this, etc. Just something I like doing.


Oh, I am very computer illiterate but just bought an Ipad 2, so don't know much about it could you please, please, please help with taking pictures, etc., to post on KP. Also, any other just plain help would be very helpful.

Someone suggested going to settings and downloading something called an OS6 something or the other for easy pictures. I was afraid to touch it as thought it might do something to regret later.

Help, please!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you so much! Somehow I've never gotten around to learning this method. This is an excellent illustration.


----------



## Brenda Verner (Aug 6, 2012)

When I have taught tis to elementary school students, I told them up the thumb, down the finger,pull thru. The hardest part is the positioning. This will be a great resource.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you, thank you for putting these things here. Truly very helpful!
fabiana



didough said:


> fabiana said:
> 
> 
> > The Download didn't work for me. Is it possible to put it in a word doc here? I'm very computer illiterate.
> ...


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Janeway said:


> afoster said:
> 
> 
> > I like being helpful and I write instructions on using some of the software here at work to help the computer illiterates. Very simple, do this then do this, etc. Just something I like doing.
> ...


I don't know a lot about the ipad as I don't have one (yet) but I have a friend who does and she's also very helpful with things and I think even more computer literate than me. I'll ask her Monday if she has any suggestions.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

These are wonderful instructions. I have always done the long tail cast on - and "try" to teach it to others when I get a chance. This will be so helpful to my "students" when I'm not right there. I'd like to put you on my buddy list in case you do any more lessons... would that be ok?? Thanks - Sandi / AZSticks


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> These are wonderful instructions. I have always done the long tail cast on - and "try" to teach it to others when I get a chance. This will be so helpful to my "students" when I'm not right there. I'd like to put you on my buddy list in case you do any more lessons... would that be ok?? Thanks - Sandi / AZSticks


That's great, I'd love a new buddy. I also did one on the magic knot. I accidentally added it in another section on this site. I was trying to answer a helpful question for someone else. Having a teacher for a buddy would be helpful to me also.


----------



## Lynn at the port (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi, Not many people in Australia do this sort of cast on but now I think I am going to give it a try, Thanks


----------



## crankyb0714 (Oct 7, 2012)

I just found this, thank you! That is exactly what I needed!


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

Clear and very helpful. Many thanks.


----------

